# SW tank Of The Month-March 2011



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey everybody! Once again, I'm doing the tank of the month! *banana dance

-all entries are due by February 10th(preferably earlier, I'd say February 8th)
-the polls will be opened on February 10th and closed by the 18th, 
-all members are elligible, but a pic or video of a tank must be presented in THIS thread.
-*all pictures/videos MUST be hosted by the AQUARIUM FORUM GALLERY!! this was a major problem last year-the pix/vids must be in the gallery.*
-the winner will need to write an article about his/her tank, which will be showcased on March 1st. 
on the 10th, I'll start the poll thread.
So dou you have an Indo-Pacific reef tank? Or a planted temperate tank? A cool predatory-fish tank? Or a busy fish-only? Doesn't matter what size, shape, or age-you can enter!
EDIT: please include the *size* and *biotope* of the tank, too, in your entry. Examples: 75-gallon reef tank, 150gallon predatory-fish tank, 30gallon fish-only tank


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6891&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6891&size=1 border=0></a>
It's a 90gal. reef ready under 2x 400watt Medal Halides with 12k bulbs with 2x 110watt VHO's for actinic. 30gal. long sump with a ASM-G3 skimmer, macro algae and a phosban reactor with carbon media and a mag 12 return pump. For water movement there are 2 vortech mp 40's. ATO running into a kalkwasser reactor to maintain Cal & Akl. Algae turf scrubber run by a mag 3 circulation pump. The tank is mostly SPS' LPS and a few mushrooms.

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6892&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6892&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6896><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6896&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6897><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6897&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6898><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6898&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6900&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6900&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6904&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6904&size=1 border=0></a>

<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=6903&ppuser=976><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=6903&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

1st official entry, trouble93. thanx.


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Here's a pic of my 45 gallon reef tank. The quality of the pic was reduced significantly to post here, but maybe you are able to click the picture and see a better version. Let me know what you think.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome tanks, guys!


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

fishstyx724 said:


> Here's a pic of my 45 gallon reef tank. The quality of the pic was reduced significantly to post here, but maybe you are able to click the picture and see a better version. Let me know what you think.


Any specs on this tank? Is it a 40 breeder tank? Nice tanks both of you guys.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

fishstyx724 said:


> Here's a pic of my 45 gallon reef tank. The quality of the pic was reduced significantly to post here, but maybe you are able to click the picture and see a better version. Let me know what you think.


Nice!!!


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

petlover516 said:


> Awesome tanks, guys!


I have a question...If I can take a better picture of the same tank can I switch them out?


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

AWESOME! I hope mine looks as good as yours when it gets goin!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

Trouble-Ur allowed as many pix as u like.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

OK sice theres only 2 entries so far i will extend the time to the 10th. Please, if u hav a nice tank, post it!!


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> Any specs on this tank? Is it a 40 breeder tank? Nice tanks both of you guys.


Thanks...its a 45g IFS reef tank. I don't think it's a 'breeder tank', but not really sure what that is.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Bumpage


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

A breeder tank is just long and wide. A 40 breeder tank is 36Lx 18Wx16H but if you calc it out it is actually a45 gallon tank. I was just wondering cause I have a40 breeder that I want to set up and your tank looks great


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Daily bump


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

i need an auto bump program for these


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

Scott I'm throwing in the towel. Thanks petlover


----------



## fishstyx724 (May 13, 2010)

Chillwill007 said:


> A breeder tank is just long and wide. A 40 breeder tank is 36Lx 18Wx16H but if you calc it out it is actually a45 gallon tank. I was just wondering cause I have a40 breeder that I want to set up and your tank looks great


Thanks Chillwill - I believe it is a breeder tank. I'll try and get some exact specs. Fairly long and wide, but the IFS takes up a few inches in the back.


----------

